# Learning to stick up for myself?



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

It's a verrrrry long story, but I said "**** you" to someone over the phone (someone that really really really deserves it and I've wanted to say it for a very long time) and hung up. I was being threatened and screamed at, I guess that's something I won't take from people. Now there are probably more than a few wannabe gangsters that want to kick my *ss... only problem is I'm weak and skinny. But standing up to people goes beyond physical ability, and I consider this a huge triumph.


----------



## cait (May 28, 2005)

Good job, but as for the people who want to kick your ***, stay away from them! If you ignore them, you're not necesarily wussing out, since wanting to beat someone up for telling someone else off who deserves it is way too petty to really bother with. You have no reason to stand up to or rather, pay attention to those people unless they start harrassing you, in which case you could contact authorities or something, or friends. 

I myself am bad at sticking up for myself, so it's admirable that you did so! Way to go.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Good for you for not taking their crap! :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NewWorldOrder,

Even though I may have chosen different words, I still have to hand it to you. You did the right thing!


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

It's not too late to start lifting weights, but I'm lazy. Maybe someday. And I will definitely be staying away from them, as I don't even have a reason to go in that part of town and they don't go to the same school as me or anything.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

That's great. :banana If the gangsters show up maybe you could have a pitbull by the door to show them who's boss.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

way to go!
:banana 
good job

i did the same thing 2 weeks ago.. i stood up for myself against two "too-cool-gangasta wannabe's" because they're just 2 skinny short kids who only talk.. they were shocked and angry that i took it so well  :b
man it felt good to pis$$ them off! THEY SO DESERVED IT :banana :banana


----------

